# Critique Please



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I finally got Prometheus to flare The first three pictures are of him flaring (but you can't see his ventrals well, so the fourth image is not of him flaring, but you can see his ventrals better).
Prometheus is a double tail half moon with the grizzle pattern. You can't see it well in the pictures but I think his caudal is completely split. The fifth picture is the one that shows his colors the best.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Alright, let's start with the body:

Body:

His body is quite thick but still fairly balanced, it's not ideal but better than some DT's who have much shorter bodies. 
His topline is smooth until it get's to his "nose" and then it's spoons, this is bad.
Peduncle looks nice and sound (that's the end of the body where the fin meets body), looks strong which is ideal.

Fins:

Dorsal has stubby rays in the front: bad
He seems to have some CT in his genes which is causing his fins to have rays stick out from the membrane: bad
Dorsal extends all the way to caudal: good

Caudal makes 180 degree spread to make a "Fullmoon" or DTHM: good
Caudal edges are slightly rounded instead of sharp D shape: slightly bad
Double lobe split cannot be seen clearly because he has too many rays: bad
Lobes should not overlap

Anal fin meets caudal nicely: good
Anal fin is not longer than caudal: good

Ventral's are too short, they should be the same length as the end of the anal fin where it meets the caudal: bad
Ventral's are not as thick and lush as they should be, they don't seem to be knife shaped: bad

All fins meet to make the imaginary circle of fins: good

Coloration is messy, even though he's a Grizzle, his fins are too light in coloration. The blue should be darker and more flecking instead of streaks of iridescence running through it. Body coloration is okay, but overall: partially bad


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

So, is Prometheus good quality considering he came from petco? Or would he be average quality considering he came from petco?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's about average. The only really good thing about him is that all his fins meet fairy evenly (anal fin isn't longer than caudal) but he would not do too well in a show because of the bigger faults; caudal split, dorsal stubbiness, topline, and ventrals.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I am not planning to breed; but would he be a workable breeder (if I breed him with a normal halfmoon to get rid of the doubletail trait)?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You can't just get rid of the DT trait but you would want to breed to a HM girl, yes. Never breed DTxDT, you end up with too many badly deformed fish that you have to cull. He could have potential, it all depends on the girl too; sometimes they can balance each other out and sometimes they won't.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay, I never knew that fact before, interesting.


----------

